# /dev/cciss /dev/ida device nodes missing

## reno138

I am installing AMD64 on a HP DL365 with a SmartArray P400 SAS RAID controller. The install disk boots, finds the controller and the device nodes (/dev/cciss/c0dX are there. I am able to get the install done, but when i reboot i get "/dev/cciss!c0d0p3 is not a valid block device". Sure enough, there is no cciss OR ida in /dev. I have the driver (smart2 and 5xxx) built in to the kernel, previously they were modules. 

I've read through quite a few other posts, and nothing seems to match up to my problem, or the solution doesn't fix anything. 

Any help would be greatly appriciated.

TIA- 

reno

----------

## elgato319

Does the kernel find the controller?

example:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)
> 
> cpqarray: Device 0xae10 has been found at bus 4 dev 0 func 0
> ...

 

----------

## richard.scott

My devices show up as /dev/ida/c0d0p1 at boot time yet I seem to remember them being something different during the install.

I have this output form lspci:

```
00:01.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53C1510 (rev 02)
```

the utility array probe (emerge arrayprobe) shows me this:

```
# arrayprobe -r

failed to open device /dev/cciss/c0d0: No such file or directory

Logical drive 0 found on controller /dev/ida/c0d0

Logical drive 0 on controller /dev/ida/c0d0 has state 0

OK Arrayprobe All controllers ok
```

Perhaps your devices are also know as /dev/ida/blah too?

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

Post your .config of the actual kernel.

I have a few machines like yours using gentoo and they are working just fine, took me a few hours to get them started tho  :Smile: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel problem, so moved here.

----------

## TheHistorian

I *just* went through this.  Try enabling the following in your kernel:

Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> Compaq SMART2 support

Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support

----------

## redphive

Just another confirmation that the above comment from TheHistorian worked for me on a couple of G2 DL380s

----------

